# Rumor has it



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

That H20 Mellon is out catfishing today with a new partner..I am working 7 days a week and just bought a new old town canoe for us and he dumped me  

Thanks Buddy


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

I thought you & rockybass were hooking up ??


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Not yet, I still have feelings for Mellon


----------



## bubbahunter (Apr 6, 2004)

thats the funniest thing i`ve read in a long time,...............took me 5 min to type this.lol

Bub


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Hey Flathunter I invited ya to come catch some of my Flatties and you turned me down, looks like ya need a new prom date now. lol


----------



## bubbahunter (Apr 6, 2004)

Hey Jack i have no plans after the 4th weekend i`ll start fishin with ya.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Chessie, you did ???????? Bubba anytime....I am working 7 days a week right now anyway, wont be back at them till late July


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey Jack, this was just a one night stand,!


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

get a rooom... erm fishing hole.. doooods..  
sounds just as sappy as a soap opera's story..


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

Geeez, How did I get into this one  :B


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Guilt by association. Sorry bud, but your a "Catguy" !!!!!

WARNING: Rocky, While on the banks of the river I wouldnt fall asleep before Flathunter.


----------

